# Ósk from Reykjavik, Iceland



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan, USA.


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

welcome from MA - we're probably about equal in snow and cold this winter - you'd feel right at home!!!!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Welcome, Osk (don't know how to make the accent marks, sorry). I don't machine knit but love my regular knitting. Welcome aboard!! Have my anti virus from Iceland and very happy with it. Thanks
Peg


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA).


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome from California! Is the O in your name like Ö in Swedish?


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona (USA).


Sunny? what is sunny? Tennessee is encased in ice. Quite unusual for us.
Welcome Osk. Nice to have you join us.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello from snowy and cold Ontario Canada!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

No Ó is like ohhh that happend by the way Ósk means a wish in Icelandic


----------



## Brick top (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you! I love languages as much as knitting!!


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks, this winther has been unusally cold and with more snows than normal winther, se usually have very shifty wether on day snow the next raining the next sun and so on, buth this winther has been very snovy and cold,


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome from Eastern Canada!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Welcome from Australia .


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. You will enjoy the site. Every one are true artist here.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from a very sunny and hot South Afrcia


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Hello from Ireland. I was in your lovely country last year. It was much colder than we expected, but we loved the snowy scenery.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes we are much norther than Ireland  so much colder  
If we didn´t have the golf stream around us here in Iceland there wouldn´t anybody live here it would be way to cold, we are so high up on the map


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to KP from WA.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome from wintery Wisconsin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Welcome from Illinois, USA.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Osk said:


> Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


My son visited your country 2 years ago [ from Australia ] absolutely loved it. He took some beautiful photos. Welcome.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!USA


----------



## Cat4reid (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome from New Jersey, USA. Mama hen, were you at the machine knitting seminar in Cortland last September, and Knitandnat, my daughter is a beginning machine knitter over in Mosman NSW.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Welcome from Australia (bottom of the globe) to you at the top of the globe.


----------



## AmandaR (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome, Osk! As a kid I lived in Iceland for two years, in 1973 and 74. My dad was stationed at the base outside Keflavik. We traveled around a good bit and just loved your country. I thought then, and still do, that it was a magical place.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome Debyshire England Osk, glad you have joined us.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Welcome from Eastern Ontario Canada


----------



## Eyeow (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome from south central Pennsylvania,USA


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Hello Osk. Welcome to Kp from Virginia, USA. I can't wait to see your Icelandic projects.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello and welcome from SW Ontario Canada


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Welcome from rainy Southern Virginia, USA!


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Osk said:


> Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


Hello from near Toronto, ON, Canada.

When I was in Iceland a couple of years ago, no one seemed to know if there were machine knitters. I'm glad to hear that there are.

I would love to return and visit this year, if my health allows.

Re: weather, we too are having a very unusual winter.-14C this morning.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

WELCOME! from New York State, not the city. Enjoy this site.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome to KP Osk. I had the luck to be able to stop over in Reykjavik this last October. I really liked the city there and the friendly people.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad you're here. Enjoy Kp.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

welcome from the UK


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all for nice welcome  We are haven´g storm last night and all day today, here at my pleace just ouside Reykjavik is up to 43 meters pr sec, on the south coast it is up to 50 meters, the wind is getting stronger every year.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Osk said:


> Thank you all for nice welcome  We are haven´g storm last night and all day today, here at my pleace just ouside Reykjavik is up to 43 meters pr sec, on the south coast it is up to 50 meters, the wind is getting stronger every year.


Hi, Osk! from subzero Wisconsin. What knitting machines do you use? I looked up the wind you mentioned - 43 meters/sec was 96 mph!!! Sounds like everything not nailed down would blow away! Hope you get better weather soon!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Osk! Welcome to this website. Its wonderful and all the subscribers are VERY helpful and VERY wonderful people. Please tell us more about yourself and what machine(s) you have. Would love to know what knitters in Iceland are up to!
Hope to hear from you soon Best Regards from New Jersey USA


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello .. and a warm welcome comes to you from Saskatchewan Canada where this morning we woke up to -49C  .. isn't winter wonderful

G


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome from California. We are having warmer than normal weather, as if it were mid-spring, and it appears this will be another year of drought. Very little rain and only 12" of snow pack (at best), which would normally account for 30% of our water resources for the year.

I'm thinking we should be building water pipelines across the country instead of oil pipelines. Then you could ship all your melting snow to us and we'd be in heaven. No worries if the pipelines leak a little, as there'd be no toxic spills to worry about.


----------



## eqnancy613 (Jan 22, 2015)

Welcome from Oregon USA. I "Wish" you luck in your knitting, may you never have to frog it. Nancy


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome from Canada.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Welcome Osk from cold wet SE London


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!

Hazel


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome from snow blown northern Ohio! Will look forward to seeing your projects!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from New Hampshire!

I visited Reykjavik, Iceland many times when I was stationed at Keflavik Naval Station for a year from 1974-75. I served in the U.S. Air Force. I got to tour many places in Iceland. It is a beautiful country.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Hello Ósk,

welcome from Germany. You'll find a lot of machine knitters here, too.


----------



## Guzin (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome from &#304;stanbul,Turkey. Happy knitings.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Osk said:


> Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


Welcome to the Forum. I write to a lady in Visalia who had an exchange student from your city. They still come and visit her on occasions.


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky, this is a wonderful sight to be a member of.


----------



## Paka (May 22, 2013)

Welcome from Belgium (EU).

No snow, but it's raining since many days.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, I´ve alredy gotten a lot of help from here, I have Brother KH970 og KH260 both with ribbers, have had before Passap all the types, and some other machines.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Osk said:


> Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


What kinds of projects are Icelandic machine knitters on the knitting machines? 
Do you use the Lopi type yarns on cones or something else?

What is the popular choice of knitting machine?


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome. My husband was stationed ( USAF) in Iceland in 1971. He loved it and sent me lots of lopi. This was before Reynolds started importing it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome from cold (to us) northern Illinois. Very ready for spring around here. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome Osk (I also do not know how to add the "marks" over the "O". I had 2 uncles from Iceland who were captains on fishing boats, both very nice men!!!! Welcome from Weymouth, Massachusetts!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome from Loves Park, Illinois, I visited Iceland about 20 years ago and was so fascinated by the knitters I saw on the street knitting for sale! I did buy some books there and have made many sweaters from them! So nice to have you join us, You'll love this forum! Judy


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina USA!



Osk said:


> Hi my name is Ósk and I´m from Reykjavik Iceland, I´m 54 years old and I mostly machine knit,


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome from Devon, sunny but cold.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Lincolnshire, UK.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Macon said:


> What kinds of projects are Icelandic machine knitters on the knitting machines?
> Do you use the Lopi type yarns on cones or something else?
> 
> What is the popular choice of knitting machine?


Here you can see some of my project, I use lopi in the clogs and also in the icelandic sweater and I knitt all my things on the machine 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/Baldursheimur?ref=hdr_shop_menu

The machine here in Iceland are mostly old machines from 20-30-40-50 or even 60 years ago, and all kinds of machines, Brother, Toyota, Singer, Passap, some are even trying to use old Knittax and Passap M201 from the 1950, there are some that have bought Brother computer machines and bulky from England,


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome from Mississauga, Ontario, Canada.
what kind of machine(s) do you have, and what kind of knitting do you do?


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Osk said:


> Here you can see some of my project, I use lopi in the clogs and also in the icelandic sweater and I knitt all my things on the machine
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/Baldursheimur?ref=hdr_shop_menu
> 
> I was trying to edit my message but didn´t find out how so I post the link again her,


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow your work is beautiful, so what machine did you do that all on. I have a Singer 360, 700 and a Singer Bulky 155


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, most of the items are knitted on Brother KH970 and Brother KH260, some are knitted on Passap Duo80,


----------



## Mtnestgal (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Osk,

Welcome to KP! A great group of very helpful and supportive crafters. Hello from British Columbia. My grandmother was born in Iceland and moved to Winnipeg around the turn of the last century. Most of her family followed and farmed near Gimli, which is an Icelandic Canadian community. Visiting Iceland is on my bucket list. My granny's name was Johannesina Johannesdotter - she changed her name to Jennie Hanson and I am named for her- Jennifer - not so Icelandic- haha! Apparently my great grandmother Jonnona Jonsdotter knit so fast you could see the socks growing before your eyes- I am afraid I am not so fast but I do love to knit. I loved your projects on your site- felting slippers are one of my favourite things and yours are lovely. &#128512; Welcome aboard!


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you Jennifer, was your granny form Vestfjord? There were 1/4 of the Icelandic population immigrate to north america at that time, a lot of peoble, there had been extremly cold winthers here in Iceland and peoble didn´t have anything to eat, some of the councils around the country paid the ship fair so they didn´t have to have peoble on welfair, some realtives of mine did move. There were a televison shows last fall that was filmed in Cananda and usa and the saga of these icelandic immegrants showed.


----------



## Mtnestgal (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Osk!

I am not sure where my granny came from in Iceland. My cousin has the book that provides geniology history. I will ask her. My great Aunt Stephania stayed in Iceland. Her daughter Christine was the head librarian in the library in Reykjavik for many years. I know they left because times were tough. My granny was a sort of wise woman who did lots of natural healing which I would imagine she learned in Iceland. She was a really determined woman who tried hard to fit in and did not share much of her past, sadly. I know that her and Stephania's father drowned in a fishing accident. Her mother remarried so my great uncles are all Pollsons. Granny became a seamstress. She was shunned by many of the Manitoba Icelanders because she married my grandfather, who was English. My father remembers being called The Damned English, when he and my uncle moved to Gimli for a few years. Hard to imagine. I missed that film about the Icelandic migration- it would interesting. My father was very proud of his Icelandic heritage.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Do you understand icelandic ? 
This was in the program vesturfararnir (means they that went vest) This man has been collecting data of peoble that immigrated, his grandmother and grandfather were among the first that immigrated he is from north dakota,

http://www.ruv.is/frett/vardveitir-sogu-islendinga-i-vesturheimi

there were several episodes of this program and he talked to lot of peoble it was very interesting, 
I think that the program is for sale on ruv.is wich is the icelandic television
they say one would have to send them post to ask about if it is for sale,
[email protected] 
But most of it was in Icelandic there are many that still speak Icelandic of the vesturfararnir


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Melbourne Australia,Osk.
I had the pleasure of visiting your country several years ago, and stayed in Reykjavik where my sister in law lives with her family. We enjoyed our holidays very much and saw some amazing waterfalls and volcanos. I also bought some wool from there and hand knitted a couple of jumpers for myself and my husband which we still have.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you for your nice words about my country, I have some Icelandic friends in Australia that I hope to be able to visit some day they live in Perth, They immigrated to Australia in 1970-1972 among many other Icelanders, My mom school friend (wich is the mother and here 3 daughters)


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello from Moncton NB Canada. I have actually been to Reykjavik; my sister and I went to Iceland for a short vacation. Loved your country and brought back some very nice hand knitting yarn.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you so much,
hopefully I will visit Canada one day, 

after a tv show in the icelandic tv about the Icelandic immigrants to Canada and USA there were over 16.500 icelandic that immigrated over 1/4 of the whole popelation of Iceland at that time that was a lot of peoble,


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow. I did not know that. I had never met anyone from Iceland until we visited.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome from central NY.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I did not realize that either, I ues to live in Manitoba and have been to Gimli it is a beautiful town and yes there are lot of people from Iceland there. My Daughter and Son in Law went to Iceland two years ago and truely loved it and want to go back maybe this I will go with them


----------



## MadiL (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh do go if you can. It is like nowhere else on earth.


----------

